# Questions regarding high quality tires and TPM



## guerndt (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello Everyone I got a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ back in February, i drive about 110 miles a day on non highway roads in PA. My tires are starting to get low on tread and need to replace for the winter. I can't really afford to have 2 sets of tires. What would you recommend that is good for the PA winters but will also offer versatility in the warm weather and do i have to get new TPM sensors if i get new tires? I need a tire that can handle 50,000 miles a year. Thank you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't answer the tire question for you as your driving conditions are wildly different from mine, but I would replace the TPMS sensors.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nokian WRG3 - best all season made. 

Treadwear good for 55,000 miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Nokian WRG3 - best all season made.
> 
> Treadwear good for 55,000 miles.


YEP

its what the cops use where i live


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nitto Motivos. I have them on my Cruze and the family's CTS, 60K mile tread life, and a great all-season. Handles great wet/dry, but I've never driven them in snow as of yet so I cant chime in there. Was recommended by another user on here that lives in New York though and from what I remember he runs them on his Cruze as well. So if they work in NY, they should do just fine in PA.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Another vote here for Nokians if you can't run a dedicated winter tire.


----------

